# Kindle Naming?



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I was just curious as to people who name their Kindles. I've noticed a lot of people do this. I've never named a device before, and would feel kind of stupid, but I kind of like the idea of it. What did you name your Kindle? And to those who don't name theirs, why don't you?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I totally don't get the naming thing. I've never named any of my devices, or even my car for that matter.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't name inanimate objects either.  Lots of people here have named their Kindles, and they seem to have fun with it and that's great -- but it's not my thing.  Maybe I'm missing the whimsy gene.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Mine is named Archive, The. So it comes up first in front of my boyfriends. I got tired of sending books to his Kindle and not mine.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I actually found that the name of my KK Aurora kind of just happened.  My favorite book as a child, Sleeping Beauty and the DG skin I have is Velvet Jewel which reminded me of the Aurora Borealis.  I had never named anything except my children and our pets but after naming Aurora I have also named my netbook, Ace.  I find it kind of fun and doesn't hurt anything, so why not?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't get naming it either.  It's not a pet.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I totally don't get the naming thing. I've never named any of my devices, or even my car for that matter.


Me 2, Im with Rasputina. Ive never named any devices,vehicles,bikes,appliances etc. But I did name my dog and my baby. 

I don't see any harm or wrong in other people doing it, and it doesn't bother me I just personally have never done it and don't really 'get it'.


----------



## Shadowraven (May 7, 2009)

I don't do it either... we tried naming our first car, but it just didn't stick.  I remember growing up w/ cars that my parents had named, and those stuck... but hubby and I just can't do it with inanimate objects.  I get it, but just don't do it.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

This thread made me giggle. The reason a lot of people name their devices is due to identification and networking, not just to be cute. 

All of my computers have names. If they didn't, it would be much harder to identify them when transferring files, using remote login, etc. The Kindle is no different. It is a computer. And it connects to the net. If you have multiple Kindles, it helps to identify them by name.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Since I am ALWAYS misplacing my Kindle, it has taken on the nickname of: Where's My Kindle?

My Amazon Kindle account is named Sailor, so when I buy a book it gets sent to: Sailor's Kindle.

Sailor


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Eh, the Kindle has a place for a name so mine got named.  I don't need to be reminded it's my Kindle everytime I pick it up, so I named the device there instead.  It doesn't mean I go around asking if anyone has seen Scheherazade if I happened to have misplaced it (which hasn't happened yet, knock on wood) but it's fun giving names to things.  My computers also have names on my wireless LAN which is also named.  If there's a place for a name it's more fun to give it one than to just be like "Living Room Computer" and being done with it.  My first car had a name too, but it was more of a secret thing as I never voiced it.  I guess it's sort of like giving a backstory to your characters in a novel.  You know it's there and that's enough.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My kindle is my kindle.  My account at Amazon has my name on it.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Naming my DX sounds tempting, but I don't know. Maybe if a good name pops up in my head, I'll use it.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

reemixx said:


> This thread made me giggle. The reason a lot of people name their devices is due to identification and networking, not just to be cute.
> 
> All of my computers have names. If they didn't, it would be much harder to identify them when transferring files, using remote login, etc. The Kindle is no different. It is a computer. And it connects to the net. If you have multiple Kindles, it helps to identify them by name.


Yeah, my computer has a name for the networks use, the same way my kindle has a name on Amazons account management page. But I don't use the name to refer to it in my everyday life. Which is what I think the OP was referring to. That is the part I don't get.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Mine's name is Ashterah, although I don't go around calling her that. I just liked the name, and the sight of "My Kindle" in the upper left hand corner of the screen bored me.


----------



## Danariel (Apr 30, 2009)

I've named my computers and my Kindle after favorite Heinlein "sentient computer" characters.

My desktop is Athene. My laptop is Minerva. My Kindle is Gay Deceiver, who was also an "air car," or roadable plane, but controlled by a versatile computer that becomes sentient after visiting alternate dimensions.

Heinlein has a wonderful "World As Myth" premise in _The Number of the Beast_. The 4 protagonists visit fictional worlds as new dimensions via a continua device installed in Gay, including Wonderland, Lilliput, Camelot, Barsoom, E.E. Doc Smith's Grey Lensman's universe, Pellucidar, and Oz.

Since my Kindle can take me to all these places, she is effectively my Continua Device. She is a Very Smart Girl.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Danariel said:


> I've named my computers and my Kindle after favorite Heinlein "sentient computer" characters.
> 
> My desktop is Athene. My laptop is Minerva. My Kindle is Gay Deceiver, who was also an "air car," or roadable plane, but controlled by a versatile computer that becomes sentient after visiting alternate dimensions.
> 
> ...


Thank you for reminding me of a great read, I'll have to find _The Number of the Beast_ again


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

intinst said:


> Thank you for reminding me of a great read, I'll have to find _The Number of the Beast_ again


Echoing that.

(Funny, I thought that with the Kindle, it would be easier to use those spare five minutes here and there for reading, instead of just late at night. So why is my to read/re-read list getting LONGER??)

I named mine because with a skin and a cover and _content_ it has more personality than other electronic devices. In general I think it's much like having a personalized license plate, though --- something fun and harmless.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Figment said:


> So what does this tell us, boys and girls? Could it be, perhaps, that those who stay up very late at night answering questions on KB lack imagination


There is no need to be snide. As Susan in VA said, the naming thing is fun and harmless so let's keep this thread that way too.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I was thinking of naming mine but then decided not to, it was too much stress


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

LibbyD said:


> There is no need to be snide. As Susan in VA said, the naming thing is fun and harmless so let's keep this thread that way too.


Based on the time of the post, I think Figment was including herself in that somewhat unflattering description, so it was probably meant in a less-snide way than it sounds at first read.


----------



## russr19 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have named mine Russ Jr.


----------



## Danariel (Apr 30, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Echoing that.
> 
> (Funny, I thought that with the Kindle, it would be easier to use those spare five minutes here and there for reading, instead of just late at night. So why is my to read/re-read list getting LONGER??)
> 
> I named mine because with a skin and a cover and _content_ it has more personality than other electronic devices. In general I think it's much like having a personalized license plate, though --- something fun and harmless.


For those of you thinking about _The Number of the Beast_, I managed to find a .PDF with 54 Heinlein stories in it, as well as finding those stories in separate files. You just have to Google.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Mine is just "Thumper's Kindle."

The only thing I've ever really tried to name was my motorcycle; but then my son named his car


Spoiler



BooBooKittyFuck


 and I couldn't top that, so I stopped trying...


----------



## russr19 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thumper said:


> Mine is just "Thumper's Kindle."
> 
> The only thing I've ever really tried to name was my motorcycle; but then my son named his car
> 
> ...


Love your sons car's name


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

MonaSW said:


> Mine is named Archive, The. So it comes up first in front of my boyfriends. I got tired of sending books to his Kindle and not mine.


LOL that's funny!


----------



## DailyLunatic (Aug 4, 2009)

Danariel said:


> I've named my computers and my Kindle after favorite Heinlein "sentient computer" characters.
> 
> My desktop is Athene. My laptop is Minerva. My Kindle is Gay Deceiver, who was also an "air car," or roadable plane, but controlled by a versatile computer that becomes sentient after visiting alternate dimensions.
> 
> ...


It appears that you and I have similar tastes. I'm waffling between Mike, or Mycroft, or maybe Adam Selene. I don't have mine yet so thats the reason the name is still a bit in the air.

Question - Can one rename the Kindle at a later date?? Say I change from a red skin to a blue one. I want to change the name from "Ol' Red" to "Little Boy Blue". Is that something that can be done?

Sterling
92.5% Pure


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Here is a thread discussing naming your Kindle with lots of ideas for a name, some are pretty funny!
Finish this sentence: Send Wirelessly To....


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

DailyLunatic said:


> Question - Can one rename the Kindle at a later date?? Say I change from a red skin to a blue one. I want to change the name from "Ol' Red" to "Little Boy Blue". Is that something that can be done?


Yep, you can rename your Kindle as many times as you want. You can also change its email address, as long as what you want isn't already taken.


----------



## beckymiller75 (Jul 6, 2009)

My kindle's name is Flynn Carson, named for the character from _The Librarian_. And since I did the screen saver hack, now Flynn proudly displays his picture when he goes to sleep.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

When you get the Kindle it already has a name. It is just fun to personalize it. We add screensavers, skins and covers and the personality just seems to come out. I named mine Gidget when I got my Hokusai Wave cover. I added beach and surfing screensavers and I'm enjoying the whole Kindle experience. KindleBoards just adds to the enjoyment.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I named my iPod Touch (with the Kindle app) - Reggie, after my favorite character from my own fiction series Twenty-Somewhere (incidentally, available on Kindle!). Normally I'm not so narcissistic, I swear! I just fell in love with the goofy dude, who is sadly NOT based on anyone I know in real life.

laptop (Macbook) = Gatsby
camera (Panasonic) = Simone
car (Jeep Liberty) = Herschel

I'm glad we can have such a friendly fun thread about this here. Even when people say they don't name their Kindles, it's not mean. Over at Amazon, someone else asked this same question and the thread devolved into people calling us crazy for naming inanimate objects. 

Kristan


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Put me down in the "I don't name things" group. I gave my cat a name, but she will come when I call her. (unlike my Kindle my car, or any of my guitars).   

Mike


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

At first I was going to call my Kindle "The Guide" but then I started calling it Barbara (as in Gordon)... and it stuck.

Athena is my computer at home.


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

I name inanimate objects that I really like. Since I love my car and my Kindle they both have names.    Altho it took me a few months to finally come up with a name for my Kindle.... His name is Augustus.   And yep it is a "he." Since I read in bed 99% of the time I wanted a good strong "man" to snuggle up with while my dh is on his side snoring.


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

We now have three Kindles (all K1s), and all have names.  Bemis Dink (MY Kindle...and the first we had) is named for Henry Bemis in the Twilight Zone episode "All the Time in the World".  Then came Willow, named for a really good spirited dwarf in an old movie directed by Ron Howard.  When the refurbished K1s recently went on sale at Amazon, we picked ourselves up a spare (not even being able to imagine the tragedy of going without should either Bemis or Willow die).  Her name is Rigby...as in Eleanor Rigby...as in "...lives in a dream..."

And yes, the cars have names, as does the computer...not the I-Pod, however.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K. I don't name things as a rule. My first kindle was "Ann's Kindle" 'cause Amazon has to call it _something_. Boring, yes, but descriptive. Then a young friend of mine called it my Magic Book. . . .and I thought, _much_ less boring, and still descriptive. . . .so I changed it at Amazon.

When I got the DX it was "Ann's 2nd Kindle". Still boring. Since it's big compared to the standard Kindle and since it's a library and since I wanted it to be listed second on Amazon, I named it "The Bodliean". Not hugely original, but it works for me, and if I decide I want it to be listed first at some point, I can just lose "the".

When mentioning them to other people I call them the Kindle or the big Kindle. . . .'cause I like to keep things simple for those not yet indoctrinated.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

I called mine "_Kindle of Holding_" because I have been filling it up with mostly roleplaying games. It's a play on a common magic item in Dungeons & Dragons called a _Bag of Holding_, which is a small magical bag or purse that can hold about 100x its size in stuff.


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine is simply "My Book" because that's how I always refer to it.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Always tried to name inanimate object, but forgot the names (before I got old and feeble   - well old anyhoo) and gave up    So my kindle is named "my kindle" - very original doncha think?  My second kindle (that my cousin is "keeping" for me) on Amazon is Dona's second kindle -  my first one is Dona's kindle.


----------



## DailyLunatic (Aug 4, 2009)

bardsandsages said:


> I called mine "_Kindle of Holding_" because I have been filling it up with mostly roleplaying games. It's a play on a common magic item in Dungeons & Dragons called a _Bag of Holding_, which is a small magical bag or purse that can hold about 100x its size in stuff.


Bigger on the inside than the outside. hmmm.... Sounds familair. I suppose you could call the next one '*Tardis*'. 

Sterling
92.5% Pure


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

K1 was named Sookie after the main character on the first book I read on her.  She was sold to another loving home who renamed her Sadie..

K2 is Roarke after one of the main characters of the series I was reading during the transition from K1 to K2....

I don't like the boring "Send to Diane's Kindle" or my Home screen to read "Diane's Kindle".

I am waaay to out there for boring!!


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Mine is just "Thumper's Kindle."
> 
> The only thing I've ever really tried to name was my motorcycle; but then my son named his car
> 
> ...


My Kindle is the only inanimate object I've ever named.

Thumper, I _love_ the car name. What's the story behind it? Is it from a cartoon, or something?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey Cat, welcome back!  Thought you'd gone missing.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I named my Kindles for the same reason that I "dress" them (ie skins,covers,bags etc.) I just flat out think Kindles are the best, and my Kindles have changed my life.

Incidentally I put a lot of thought into the names as well.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

I've been naming my computers since the Windows 98 days, so when I got my Kindle it needed a name, too. 

After reviewing my first few Kindle purchases, an appropriate name came to me: chicklit. 

And while I've added the occasional sci-fi or mystery book since I first got it, the majority of my Kindle is still filled with romance novels.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I have always named inanimate objects, including my favorite blankets, so it was very natural to me to name my Kindle. He is Sunny Kindle Evans. My new Mac computer is Riker and my old computer is named Dell. Even though she is a Compaq, she insisted her name was Dell. Whenever anyone teases me about naming my blankets, my mixing bowls, etc., I tell them they cannot prove that these objects have no consciousness. Of course, I am just messing with their minds, but it usually makes them go away looking either thoughtful or horrified.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

LCEvans-
Riker!! I am SO hoping that's because of TNG. Mmm, Riker... 

meglet-
Wait, so is it chick lit you've been reading on chicklit, or straight up romance novels?


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Hey Cat, welcome back! Thought you'd gone missing.


Hi Susan! Thanks. Hello back . Judging from the lack of acknowledgment from anyone else, I'm sure there are some that may wish I had. Permanently. Heh, 's'ok, I understand, tho. I'm tough to take sometimes. Anywayyyy, I've been nosing around for a couple of weeks now. I'm so glad I decided to sniff around again because I ended up getting an Oberon from another member. I'm anxiously awaiting it now. Skinderella will look even more mahhhvelous, dahling.

You still have the adorable cat av, I see. Cute, cute, cute.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

LCEvans said:


> Even though she is a Compaq, she insisted her name was Dell.


lol, you cracked me up.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Cat said:


> Hi Susan! Thanks. Hello back . Judging from the lack of acknowledgment from anyone else, I'm sure there are some that may wish I had. Permanently. Heh, 's'ok, I understand, tho. I'm tough to take sometimes. Anywayyyy, I've been nosing around for a couple of weeks now. I'm so glad I decided to sniff around again because I ended up getting an Oberon from another member. I'm anxiously awaiting it now. Skinderella will look even more mahhhvelous, dahling.
> 
> You still have the adorable cat av, I see. Cute, cute, cute.


Hey, Cat! Long time no see.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

intinst said:


> Hey, Cat! Long time no see.


Hot diggity doooo! Another hello! Hiya back!

*preens furiously*

Peeple likes me! (a couple, at least) heh! I'm so naturally wonderful, I wonder why everyone doesn't love the h&*^ outta me. *snort* j/k


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

kristanhoffman said:


> meglet-
> Wait, so is it chick lit you've been reading on chicklit, or straight up romance novels?


I know the literary world has other ideas, but I consider them one and the same.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

meglet said:


> I know the literary world has other ideas, but I consider them one and the same.


LOL ah, okay. Fair enough. (My curiosity was selfish: I am writing "episodes" of chick lit fiction about 3 twenty-something best friends.)

Kristan


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Cat said:


> Hi Susan! Thanks. Hello back . Judging from the lack of acknowledgment from anyone else, I'm sure there are some that may wish I had. Permanently. Heh, 's'ok, I understand, tho. I'm tough to take sometimes. Anywayyyy, I've been nosing around for a couple of weeks now. I'm so glad I decided to sniff around again because I ended up getting an Oberon from another member. I'm anxiously awaiting it now. Skinderella will look even more mahhhvelous, dahling.
> 
> You still have the adorable cat av, I see. Cute, cute, cute.


Congrats on the new Oberon! What kind is it?

And yeah, Pixie is still there -- she makes me smile, and other people seem to like her too. Though somebody accused her of being Photoshopped once.  (She's not.)


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

Annie said:


> I was just curious as to people who name their Kindles. I've noticed a lot of people do this. I've never named a device before, and would feel kind of stupid, but I kind of like the idea of it. What did you name your Kindle? And to those who don't name theirs, why don't you?


I do not have a name for my Kindle. I appreciate it for what it is--a simply designed, well crafted device that performs its function with elegance. It has revolutionized my reading habits and made my leisure time much more enjoyable. Despite this, it is still just a device.


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

What Idolguy said.  Have never named a machine, will never name a machine.  Don't mind of others do, though.


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Put me down in the "I don't name things" group. I gave my cat a name, but she will come when I call her. (unlike my Kindle my car, or any of my guitars).


Indeed. My cat comes when I whistle. My Kindle doesn't do that...


----------



## DoubleDog (May 1, 2009)

Cat said:


> My Kindle is the only inanimate object I've ever named.
> 
> Thumper, I _love_ the car name. What's the story behind it? Is it from a cartoon, or something?


As far as the car's name goes, I think I can answer that...
If there are any Kevin Smith fans out there they will recognize this "term of endearment" from the movie "Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back"


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

My Kindle 2's name is Annabelle.  My husband and kids think I'm crazy, but in my family growing up we named things.  We named the Thanksgiving Turkey every year.  Mom named her vaccuum cleaner (his name is Willard).  we named our cars.  

My car's name is DJ (for Dodge Journey, I know, not very original, but it does suit her)

I love, love, love my Annabelle and I love reading on her.  She is fully accessorized too, with a gorgeous decalgirl skin, she has several covers, including an Oberon, a light, and a lovely BorsaBella bag to complete the ensemble.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

I just name it "The Kindle"


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

stacydan said:


> We named the Thanksgiving Turkey every year.


How macabre. I'm so glad that someone else does stuff like that. 

I took care of someone's pet python for quite some time, and every month it needed a


Spoiler



live


 mouse for lunch, and we always named the mouse before dropping it into the terrarium...  (All six or seven were named after unappealing historical figures.)


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

LaRita said:


> Mine is simply "My Book" because that's how I always refer to it.


*LaRita,

I love "My Book," because, it's so true, my Kindle does become the book I'm reading, especially if it's a well-loved one!*


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

> LCEvans-
> Riker!! I am SO hoping that's because of TNG. Mmm, Riker..


Oh, yes! My new laptop is named after Will Riker from TNG. And he's the best computer I've ever had.


----------



## thephantomsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Since I got my Kindle yesterday and got to meet "her", I've now named her. Well, I had to meet my Kindle first as I didn't know if it'd be a he or a she, right?

Her name is Arwen, which is from Lord of the Rings.


----------



## kcgill (Aug 9, 2009)

For some reason, I've started calling it Katie Kindle.


----------



## thephantomsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

kcgill said:


> For some reason, I've started calling it Katie Kindle.


It's because these little bits of electronics have their own personalities!


----------



## ValHallaGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

mine is kindie or lil kindie  <3 just got her 2 yesterday


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Put me down in the "I don't name things" group. I gave my cat a name, but she will come when I call her. (unlike my Kindle my car, or any of my guitars).
> 
> Mike


If coming when called is a prerequisite for having a name, my in-laws' efforts in naming my husband were wasted....

Betsy


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If coming when called is a prerequisite for having a name, my in-laws' efforts in naming my husband were wasted....


LOL!!


----------



## MJ5 (Aug 26, 2009)

My Kindle skin is Take Me Away from Decal girl (it's sailboats) and my cover is the Oberon Hakusai Wave.  So I named my Kindle "Foxy's Fancy" (Foxy is my dog) because of the nautical theme, and that's what I'd name a boat if I owned one.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Too funny Betsy!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Of course, HE claims he didn't hear me.    Oh, well, still a keeper.

Betsy


----------

